# 2007 FANTASY BASEBALL SEASON IS HERE!!!!!!!!



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

Ok fellas, time to drag out your dusty cheat sheets and get geared up for the 07 season. Tator, the defending champ, has decided to get things goin early to make this year more challenging for him, as for last year no one touched him in his quest for the championship!!!!

Below is the league info/password you'll need to get into the league. Only serious owners please sign up, I will email you toward draft time, and if I don't hear back from you in a timely manner, your team will be deleted. Hopefully we can get at least 10 teams that will follow throughout the year.

It will be a live draft, so if you can't make the draft, be sure to pre-rank your players accordingly. any other suggestions will be considered.

it is a Roto 5X5 League good luck

Setting Value 
League ID#: 57665

League Name: Nodak Outdoors 2007

Password: nodak

Custom League URL: http://baseball.fantasysports.yahoo.com ... alinablows

Season Type: Full

Draft Type: Live Draft

Draft Time: Thu Mar 15 7:00pm CDT [ Add to My Calendar ]

Max Teams: 14

Scoring Type: Rotisserie

Player Universe: All baseball

Max Moves: No maximum

Max Trades: No maximum

Trade Reject Time: 2

Trade End Date: August 26, 2007

Waiver Time: 2 days

Can't Cut List Provider: Yahoo! Sports

Trade Review: Commissioner

Post Draft Players: Follow Waiver Rules

Max Games Played: 162

Max Innings Pitched: 1000

Weekly Deadline: Daily - Tomorrow

Start Scoring on: Sunday, Apr 1

Roster Positions: C, C, 1B, 2B, 3B, SS, CI, MI, OF, OF, OF, OF, Util, SP, SP, RP, RP, P, P, P, BN, BN, BN, BN, BN, DL, DL

Stat Categories: R, HR, RBI, SB, AVG, W, SV, K, ERA, WHIP


----------



## phred zink (Feb 15, 2007)

tator, tator, tator... you never fail to disappoint me... :eyeroll:


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

Got the email and I am in again!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Is "Caralina" intentionally written that way in the URL? :lol:

Ugh...ROTO?!?

Get with the times...H2H is the ONLY way to go!!!


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

not fond of ROTO either, am going to play anyways. consider please, more innings; with the amount of pitchers that are allowed we may run out of innings with a month left. 1250-1300 range that I have played work well


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

H2H is for beginners fellas. Roto tests your skill through the entire year, not getting lucky 1 week at a time. Those who have played roto knows that it takes a little more skill than luck. Winning the H2H was way too easy last year for Tator :lol: We was about 25 games ahead of everyone when playoffs started. but that was last year, hopefull you can move on :beer:

I'll up the innings a little bit, but the reason they are at 1000 is because you allow too many, you don't have to manage your pitchers, this way, you can't go hogwild..........which again, makes it more of a skill game than luck to manage your pitching through the entire year.

The setup now is how the fantasy championships are setup, I'll tweak it a little bit as more info comes in, and I will up the innings a tad for now.

Tator

p.s. I have no clue how caralina got spelled that way in the URL  maybe it was someone who wasn't too fond of the team put it that way???


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Tator said:


> p.s. I have no clue how caralina got spelled that way in the URL maybe it was someone who wasn't too fond of the team put it that way???


Or maybe that's what happens when you are a lowlife sioux, duke, and cubs fan,,,it'll wrot your brain.....I guess we'll never know, but I'll go with my theory.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

Well as of now, we have 8 slots filled. Wouldn't mind seeing 4 or even 6 more come in, but we're still a month away will draft, so I'll push the issue as we get closer.

otherwise, feel free to join everyone. Last year had some trash talking and some good times. :beer:


----------



## Maggs (Nov 7, 2006)

Is this open to any Nodak Outdoors members? I'd be willing to join if that's not a problem. Then tator wouldn't be the only die hard Cubbies fan.

:beer:


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

open to any nodak members

hop aboard partner


----------



## Maggs (Nov 7, 2006)

Tator,

Is this league full? Was wondering cause I've been trying to get into it the last few days and no luck.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

hmmmm, I don't think so. I'll double check, there are 12 teams in as of now, with the limit at or around 14.........make sure you are trying to enter in the 'free league' not the upgraded leagues. that may be the problem......but I'll double check

Tator


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

*Only 1 spot left *in this league, only join if you plan to be competitive!!!!! Draft will be this week


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

when is the draft again


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

thurs. at 7 i think, or maybe 6, or 7. hell, I can't remember, 1 of those


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

March 15th, 18 hundred hours for all of us central folk, 19 hundred for all of the easterners we have in the league. So judging from the fact that we all live in the midwest, 6 o'clock pm central standard time.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

draft is at 7 pm central time


----------



## labhunter_1 (Apr 22, 2006)

This is great, Yahoo Baseball pages aren't loading tonite. Doesn't look i'll get logged on to draft my players. This happened the last two years on yahoo. Thought maybe they would have fixed the problem by now.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

worked fine for me, and even drafted a winning fantasy team.

good luck fighting for 2nd place, my team is full of some hardcore peeps


----------

